# What About the Amazon "Kindle"



## hikari-sa (Dec 5, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this little device. Is it worth it? I am really interested in gifting myself with one for christmass. Should i go or it?


----------



## Lobolover (Dec 23, 2008)

Uhm,spam?


----------



## Lenny (Dec 23, 2008)

Personally, I'd wait a couple of generations for them to not only come down in price dramatically, but also for the technology to improve and for the features to develop.

I've played around with the Sony Reader, and I think it's a nifty little device - it works pretty well, and the display quality is rather good. However, it's quite slow, and the unit itself is bulky. I can't say the same about the Kindle, but looking at pictures (with hands thrown in for scale), I'd imagine the same is true.

Compare it with the iPod. When they first came out, everyone raved about them, but it was a few years before they became more reliable, better built, and more feature-rich. It's the trend with all new products in the technology industry - the first generation will be good, and a fine example of something new, but the only ones who are truly satisfied with them are the early adopters who have the money to burn.

Don't let me dissuade you, though. The above is only my personal opinion. If you're on the go a lot, say your work means you need to travel an obscene amount, or if you don't have the physical space for lots and lots of books, then any eBook reader will be a great buy, and should see a lot of use.

One last thing I'd just like to say is that currently, whilst there may be quite a range, the number of physical books far outweighs the number of eBooks. Sure, more and more books are becoming available in digital form, but it's in no way on the same scale as good old paper and ink. Until eBook readers become more widely used, and the market grows, you may find yourself stuck for things to read. I can't, for example, see some of the more obscure, or even newer, fantasy or sci-fi books being released in digital format straight away.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Dec 23, 2008)

Lobolover said:


> Uhm,spam?



Not anymore.


----------



## Contrary Mary (Dec 23, 2008)

I buy used books for about $1 US or less.  When I travel I always carry a few used paperbacks--if I lose them I am only out a few books.   (Books that are hard to replace do not leave my house).

The Kindle is a couple of hundered dollars.  Plus buying e-books for it.  If that is the what you want, great--but good old used paperbacks is going to give you more bang for your buck.


----------



## hikari-sa (Dec 23, 2008)

thanxs i decided against it anyways.. hugs for the holidays guys


----------

